# RMS Mooltan 1923-1954



## divaka (May 1, 2015)

Guys. My father who was in Sherman tanks during the Italian campaign sailed from Wellington NZ to Port Tewfik (Alexandria, Egypt) Jan/Feb 1944 on the Mooltan. He always spoke fondly of it and I have several good pictures of the inside pre WW2 but nothing of it after her conversion during the war. She was very 'well appointed' prior to than but Dad distinctly said they slept in hammocks. I am writing the story of his war exploits from his diary and other sources. Can anyone help with this please? Specifically after 1942 to 1946 and photos or details much appreciated. I have noticed some traffic here from those who served on her both pre and post WW2 can anyone assist for the war years?

Cheers


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

divaka said:


> Guys. My father who was in Sherman tanks during the Italian campaign sailed from Wellington NZ to Port Tewfik (Alexandria, Egypt) Jan/Feb 1944 on the Mooltan. He always spoke fondly of it and I have several good pictures of the inside pre WW2 but nothing of it after her conversion during the war. She was very 'well appointed' prior to than but Dad distinctly said they slept in hammocks. I am writing the story of his war exploits from his diary and other sources. Can anyone help with this please? Specifically after 1942 to 1946 and photos or details much appreciated. I have noticed some traffic here from those who served on her both pre and post WW2 can anyone assist for the war years?
> 
> Cheers


Here is a photo'


----------



## divaka (May 1, 2015)

Hi David. Thanks for that photo. I do not have that one. Much of my info to date has come from this website; http://www.pandosnco.co.uk/mooltan.html.

As you can see, it is very helpful for both pre and post war service but not of the actual war period itself. Do you have any internal ones from that period or anecdotes of those times please?

Thanks for the photo again. Much appreciated.

John


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

John. I went aboard the "Mooltan" when she was refitting by Harland & Wolff, alongside the Musgrave Channel Belfast in 1948. The whole Indian crew were living on board in Deck Houses, working by. Do not know more.

The Mooltan was launched at Belfast 15th Feb. 1923 with delivery 22nd Sept. 1923. Ship No.587. Dav


----------



## KZP (Oct 23, 2020)

Steamer Mooltan on old postcard.


----------

